# دورة في تكرير النفط الدرس الثاني ...



## مهندس المحبة (7 يوليو 2009)

أقدم لكم أخوتي الكرام الدرس الثاني في الدورات الصيفية في دورة تكرير النفط وأرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ....

الملف في المرفقات ...

أنتظروا التكملة في الدروس القادمة وأي أقتراح أرجو أرساله في رسالة خاصة مع التقدير ...​


----------



## ميس الحلوة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدورة الممتازة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة الموضوع ......


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ننتظر المزيد من الدورات الهامة وألف شكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .......وشكرا لمشاركتك معلوماتك المفيدة*​


----------



## ميوتا (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا حبيبتي والله يجازيكي خير


----------



## محمد عزيزية (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## المهندس الديراوي (7 مايو 2011)

دائما مبدع شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ibrahim_mohamed (6 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بوركت وجزاك الله خير


----------

